# Anyone ever use a hitch plow?



## carlter (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm not even sure what it is actually called but there are several local shops selling these and I was wondering if they were any good. The shovel is attached to a long bar that extends under the ATV and connects to the hitch. The front part is held with chains and the winch.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks kind of like Swisher Plow setup.

https://www.swisherinc.com/categori...wisherr-commercial-pro-plow-combo-50-atv.html
I ran this setup for 1 year as a backup plow machine.

Pros 
Easy to Hook up in the Back.
Plow force is transferred to the rear hitch
Swisher Plow was sturdy and Heavy built
Weight of the Plow or little bucket was underslung and didn't weigh down on the ATV suspension
easy to switch from blade to bucket.

Cons
Swisher Front Hookup was a pain for On/Off to get the Pins to line up.
the underslung design hung low on the ATV 2002 Honda Rancher I had this on.
I would high center myself when going over a curb. 
Honda Rancher not know for ground clearance though.
lost use of the rear hitch with the plow on
could make a adapter to keep rear hitch free for other use's if needed without much work.

just my thoughts on the Swisher
which looks kinda like what you posted

if the front is just held with chains from side to side sway might make front hook up alot better than the swisher is.


----------



## carlter (Nov 23, 2020)

Great explanation and yes , it seems very similar.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

carlter said:


> Great explanation and yes , it seems very similar.


what ATV are you putting this on?

cost of this vs other options?

and is this a goes on in the fall and stays on till spring or will it be on/off when needed?

on/off is not a huge deal if you have a warm dry place for the said on/off and your age as well. when you 20 on/off not a problem at all.

if your 60 then the less on/off you have to due the better.


----------

